# BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!



## Anglerboard-Team (6. August 2012)

Pressemeldung

*BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*​
Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

wir befinden uns mitten in der Saison!!! Und geht es uns Anglern nicht allen so: die schönste Zeit ist die am Wasser!

Passend dazu hat die Firma Balzer eine spannende Produkttester-Aktion ins Leben gerufen: Zeigt Balzer, warum IHR Produkttester werden solltet, habt somit die Chance auf eine von 5 Ruten Karthago Spin 40 und macht davon euer eigenes Produkttester-Video!

Die Ruten dürfen natürlich behalten werden und am Ende der Aktion habt ihr noch einmal die Chance auf ein großes Rundum-Sorglos-Paket der Firma Balzer u.a. mit der Rolle METALLICA Topspin 8000 und einem hochwertigen Kunstköderpaket!


Teilnehmen könnt ihr unter https://www.facebook.com/BalzerAngeln?v=app_386435958076937


Viel Spaß beim Mitmachen,

Euer Balzer Team


----------



## juma (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

#q#q#q


Schöne Aktion .....nur leider kann ich nicht Teilnehmen da ich sozialen Netzwerken nix abgewinnen kann und man sich bei
Fazebook regestrieren muß....#c


Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg ????


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Hi Juma,
ich frag mal bei Balzer nach und geb dir Bescheid.


----------



## MAST_PROD (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Hab auch kein Facebook... 

Anders anmelden geht wohl nicht??

Gruß


----------



## Franky (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Hmm - ist da auch tatsächlich eine Video-Cam sowie Schnittkenntnisse Teilnahmevoraussetzung? Das Ergebnis von Handy- oder Digicam würde ich nicht veröffentlichen wollen, zumal ich es nicht wirklich bearbeiten kann...
Sind denn "mediale" Kenntnisse wichtiger als Produktkenntnisse und -erfahrung??


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Sieh Dir 80% von dem ganzen Angelschrott sämtlicher Herstelleran und dann frag nochmal


----------



## OLLI01 (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Riesen TAMTAM um eine "TEST" Aktion.

Am ende kriegen eine Handvoll Tester etwas Gerät um positive Eigenschaften zu bestätigen.

Billige Werbung.

OLLI


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Ich finde es IMMER positiv wenn der "normale Angler" mal die Möglichkeit bekommt Geräte zu testen anstelle von "Redakteuren". 

Die Fa. Balzer macht in diesem Bereich recht viel, wie z.B. auch kürzlich der Test der Matze Koch Boilies hier im Anglerboard.


----------



## reticulatus (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich finde es IMMER positiv wenn der "normale Angler" mal die Möglichkeit bekommt Geräte zu testen anstelle von "Redakteuren".
> 
> Die Fa. Balzer macht in diesem Bereich recht viel, wie z.B. auch kürzlich der Test der Matze Koch Boilies hier im Anglerboard.


Klar ist das positiv, allerdings wäre es schöner, wenn man sich über das Board bewerben kann, und sich nicht erst noch über einen "dritten Zwischendatennutzer" bewerben müßte.

Auf Letzteren kann ich nämlich sehr gerne und getrost verzichten, da ich von diesem "möchtegernsozialen Netzwerk" nichts halte und mich wegen einer Balzer Rute nicht extra dort anmelde.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Klar ist das positiv, allerdings wäre es schöner, wenn man sich über das Board bewerben kann, und sich nicht erst noch über einen "dritten Zwischendatennutzer" bewerben müßte.
> 
> Auf Letzteren kann ich nämlich sehr gerne und getrost verzichten, da ich von diesem "möchtegernsozialen Netzwerk" nichts halte und mich wegen einer Balzer Rute nicht extra dort anmelde.



Kann ich verstehen. #h


----------



## Ulli3D (7. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Ist ja noch komplizierter. Damit das wirklich neutral abläuft bewirbt man sich mit einem Angelvideo und die besten Videoposter erhalten das Testset und als Ergebnis werden die Testvideos zur Wahl gestellt und der Tester, bzw. dessen Video, mit den meisten Gefällt mir Klicks, erhält zum Schluß auch noch die Rolle und ein Köderset.


----------



## flor61 (8. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

5 Ruten, 5 Tester, eigene Videos, Offenbarung bei "GESICHTSBUCH"?
Ich weiß nicht, hat BALZER sein Werbeetat aufgebraucht, so daß der Käufer die Werbung zweimal bezahlen soll? Einmal über den sehr hohen Preis (70,00€) und dann auch noch über zusätzliche eigene Mittel? Und ich dachte immer, die Ruten sind beim Hersteller ausgetestet. Das BALZER mit die besten Feederruten baut, daß weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, nur sind die neuen Serien unbezahlbar, seit dieser Italiener, Zamatero oder so, Werbepartner wurde.
So, genug gemotzt, ran an die Videokameras, und hoffen, daß mindestens das fünft-beste Video rauskommt. Das läßt sich ja "Gott sei Dank" objektiv bewerten.

Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*



juma schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion .....nur leider kann ich nicht Teilnehmen da ich sozialen Netzwerken nix abgewinnen kann und man sich bei
> Fazebook regestrieren muß....#c
> 
> Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg ????



Hallo Juma,
ich habe mittlerweile ne Info von Balzer bekommen. 

Bei dieser Aktion ist es leider nicht möglich außerhalb von Facebook teilzunehmen - da sie aber mehrere Anfragen in dieser Richtung erhalten haben, wird man das in der Planung künftiger Aktionen berücksichtigen.


----------



## juma (8. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

#6


Danke für deine Mühe Franz


----------



## silviomopp (8. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

#d zuviel Aufwand...


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Auch wenn ich so gar nix vom Fratzebook halte und einen Teufel tun werde, mich dort anzumelden, finde ich die Balzer-Aktion grundsätzlich gut; 
innovativ, mal was anderes, sowieso prima auch den Endnutzer als Tester anzusprechen,... wird genügend begeisterte Mitmacher finden.
Das nächste Mal dann halt wieder hier im Board.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (9. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Hallo zusammen

weiß jemand, ob es zwingend die Karthago Spin 40 sein muss? Ich habe mir nämlich gerade eine andere Rute aus der Karthago Spin Serie gekauft.

Danke schonmal und Tight Lines!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> weiß jemand, ob es zwingend die Karthago Spin 40 sein muss? Ich habe mir nämlich gerade eine andere Rute aus der Karthago Spin Serie gekauft.
> 
> Danke schonmal und Tight Lines!



So wie ich das verstanden habe, würdest du ggf. ja eine entsprechende Testrute gestellt bekommen. 

Aber du kannst ja ggf. nochmal bei Balzer nachfragen.


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (11. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

Hi Franz,
es ist so, dass die Personen die ein Testvideo der Karthago Spin 40 drehen diese Rute auf jeden Fall behalten dürfen.
Derjenige, der das beste Testvideo dreht gewinnt zusätzlich noch die Metallica Rolle und ein Kunstköderpaket!

LG Max


----------



## vitalMarcel (14. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

viel tamm tamm um nix. ich wette das nur 3-5 videos eingegangen sind und davon die haelfte muell ist. zu viel arbeit, zu viele kenntnisse erforderlich...ihr macht es immer so kompliziert wer laesst sich so etwas einfallen? der gleiche der eure neue grauenhafte homepage gemacht hat? kündigen!

wir sind angler, keine mediafreaks, manchmal ist weniger, mehr!


----------



## flor61 (15. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*



vitalMarcel schrieb:


> viel tamm tamm um nix. ich wette das nur 3-5 videos eingegangen sind und davon die haelfte muell ist. zu viel arbeit, zu viele kenntnisse erforderlich...ihr macht es immer so kompliziert wer laesst sich so etwas einfallen? der gleiche der eure neue grauenhafte homepage gemacht hat? kündigen!
> 
> wir sind angler, keine mediafreaks, manchmal ist weniger, mehr!



|good:

Petri


----------



## vitalMarcel (20. August 2012)

*AW: BALZER Produkttest-Aktion – Eure Meinung zählt!!!*

die neusten news dies bezüglich finde ich toll:
"aufgrund des warmen/schoenen wetters um eine woche verlaengert..."


aha.


----------

